# COLORWHEEL (Arachnid)



## SYLV9ST9R (Sep 17, 2020)

This is my take on the Arachnid platform, with the addition of the clock module.
I loaded it pretty straight forward with Chorus; Tremolo; Harmonic Tremolo; Ring Modulator; and Dual Pitch Shifter, + some DLY/REV (Hypernova Reverb; Digital Delay; Kaleidoscope). I mainly wanted a multi-effects to give me some mod capabilities, as it was replacing a Zoom MS-50g on my main board, with the zoom going on a new mini-board I had to create with all the new pedals I built recently!

The build went smoothly, but boxing it gave me a bit of grief... For starters, I made the hole for the LED lens a bit too large and I had to hot glue it inside. Secondly, I just realized the rotary switch needed a bigger hole after applying the decal and clear coat, but I was able to enlarge it without damaging the decal too much, and the washer hides it well. With all this manipulation, I managed to sever some (solid) wires from the main pcb to the foot switch pcb. I should’ve used stranded, but finally, I went with leads cutouts.
I also scratched the decal at the top while applying it, but as it was my last sheet, I went with it as is.

I made this « cheat card » with these self sealing laminating pouches I had at hand (I used them with my sons to make homemade bookmarks).
I’m pretty happy with my selection, and having the clock module really makes it more flexible IMHO.
The only caveat si that now, I’m wanting to get a programmer and delve into SpinCAD for more crazy effects (or maybe just build the FV-1 dev board).


----------



## Barry (Sep 17, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## p_wats (Sep 17, 2020)

Looks great! Cool artwork idea too.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 17, 2020)

Sweet!  The front panel looks great.  Clean build.  How do you like the variable clock?


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 17, 2020)

That’s great! I just built my dev board and have yet to get spincad all sorted and installed but I’m pretty excited to dive into that.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Sep 17, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Sweet!  The front panel looks great.  Clean build.  How do you like the variable clock?


Thanks. I like the clock, added tweak ability is always fun, and I don't need pristine sound (even though I don't find that the sound degrades a lot).


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Sep 17, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> That’s great! I just built my dev board and have yet to get spincad all sorted and installed but I’m pretty excited to dive into that.


Cool, eager to see what you'll come up with!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 17, 2020)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Cool, eager to see what you'll come up with!



K talk to you in a year lol.


----------



## Jbanks (Oct 12, 2020)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> This is my take on the Arachnid platform, with the addition of the clock module.
> I loaded it pretty straight forward with Chorus; Tremolo; Harmonic Tremolo; Ring Modulator; and Dual Pitch Shifter, + some DLY/REV (Hypernova Reverb; Digital Delay; Kaleidoscope). I mainly wanted a multi-effects to give me some mod capabilities, as it was replacing a Zoom MS-50g on my main board, with the zoom going on a new mini-board I had to create with all the new pedals I built recently!
> 
> The build went smoothly, but boxing it gave me a bit of grief... For starters, I made the hole for the LED lens a bit too large and I had to hot glue it inside. Secondly, I just realized the rotary switch needed a bigger hole after applying the decal and clear coat, but I was able to enlarge it without damaging the decal too much, and the washer hides it well. With all this manipulation, I managed to sever some (solid) wires from the main pcb to the foot switch pcb. I should’ve used stranded, but finally, I went with leads cutouts.
> ...


For the clock pot, did you just wire a LUG pot to the 3 spots for the trim pot on the clock PCB? Looks great! Can you bend a PCB pot to fit the pads?


----------



## cooder (Oct 12, 2020)

Very cool! Nice with the colour chart, very nifty!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 12, 2020)

Jbanks said:


> For the clock pot, did you just wire a LUG pot to the 3 spots for the trim pot on the clock PCB? Looks great! Can you bend a PCB pot to fit the pads?


Yes, I wired a lug pot to the trim pot spots. Not sure a pcb pot would work, or that I would try it. And wires gives you more flexibility to place the clock module daughterboard (I used 3M double-sided tape to place and isolate it..


----------



## Jbanks (Oct 13, 2020)

Cool that’s a great idea to be able to control the pot outside the enclosure to stretch up or down the delay times.


----------

